# Lighting



## run91 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi All,
I am still trying to get my photo's right. I have alot of pens to show but the picture taking is the hardest thing I have to do. Comments welcome good or bad.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 4, 2011)

Your photo of the pen is very good it's the mixed background that distracts from the pen.. Make an all white or solid  background and that picture would have jumped out at you.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 4, 2011)

Lighting is good, but you have a lot of glare/reflection. Try moving the lights more to the side. If the lighting is direct (which it appears to be) it would be better if it was indirect....in other words bounce the light off of the ceiling of the walls or a white piece of cardboard.

Then you need to do somehting about the background. If you are going to shoot the pen head on, it would be better to lose the stand and lay the pen down and shoot from above.

I'm sure you will get lots of other tips.


----------



## navycop (Feb 4, 2011)

I concur with the others. Maybe you could of cropped the picture to just the white stand and the pen.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll go along with the thoughts already expressed by the others above. The white balance looks pretty good as does the exposure level and focus.


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll second getting rid of the stand. I'm not a big fan of pens on stands 75% of the time. Sometimes it works, more often than not it don't... But more importantly, IMO 99.999% of the time, shooting strait at the clip is a bad idea. It has blocked a good bit of your pen's content, and is usually just a mass of highlights. It can look interesting, but not dead center in the pen. The same shot with the pen rotated 45 degrees in either direction would be much better...

The technical details (exposure, color balance, etc) are dead on, so some work on composition and you're looking good..


----------

